# Router Recommendation



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

My current router died, and I'm looking for recommendations for a new one. I do NOT want anything from Linksys/Cisco, I KNOW that (Setup my Mother's and a friend's Linksys routers, and wanted to smash the things before I was done lol).
Should support WPA2, 802.11b/g/n (If it supports 802.11ac too, that's fine), Simultaneous Dual Band 2.4 Ghz and 5 Ghz, Excellent wireless coverage, NAT and SPI firewalls, Jumbo Frames, QOS (As well as the ability to designate a certain port on the router as having Priority over others, since we have Ooma), IPv6 compatibility, Gb WAN & LAN ports, WPS (As well as the ability to turn that on and off as I please). I have NO problem paying up to $300 (I want a GOOD router!).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Even Cisco wants to get rid of Linksys...

Look at the newer netgear wndr ones, like the 4500, or ones that are dd-wrt or OpenWrt compatible.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm been looking at the Netgear R6300 and the Asus RT-AC66R. Don't need 802.11ac yet, and I'm not seeing great reviews on them compared to their 802.11n counterparts, but I'm thinking whereas these are the newest products, they're likely to be supported longer. That sound right? Also, do they both support all of me requirements?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I give this high marks:
http://www.sonicwall.com/us/en/products/TZ_200.html



















I use the wired version along with a TrendNet WAP rather than the integrated unit but it's very configurable and does a really good job of moving traffic through it. There is no UPNP support if you need that, but it's a good set it and forget it device.

Not cheap, though.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

RELIABLE wireless is a necessity too. Currently using a wireless router that the cable company gave us until I had enough money to purchase a new router, and this thing is JUNK. Constant disconnects. Been swapped out 3 times, and all 3 have done it, so pretty sure it's the model itself/firmware that they're using (They insist it has the latest firmware).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The problem with the ISP provided stuff is that you generally can't update the firmware yourself, and it may be the latest they support, not necessarily the latest for that model, or the model is proprietary.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The problem with the ISP provided stuff is that you generally can't update the firmware yourself, and it may be the latest they support, not necessarily the latest for that model, or the model is proprietary.


Yeah, the thing is junk, but it's better than nothing, since I didn't have any money at the time I needed it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't knock Cisco/Linksys so quickly. While their stock firmware has a lot to be desired for, the routers themselves are pretty reliable. The best thing about Linksys is that just about all of their routers can be flashed with DD-WRT. Once you have DD-WRT on the router, any issues that you would normally have with a Linksys will go by the wayside as they are usually caused by their firmware.

- Merg


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hardware fails, and at one time or another, I've had issues with Linksys, D-Link, and Netgear routers. That said, by a very far margin, I've had the fewest issues with Netgear, which are the routers I use at home (all Cisco at work).


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Check out the Zywall Firewalls they are Enterprise Level at a very, very reasonable price. I believe they make some with Wifi built in but I will have to check tomorrow.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

We use the Apple AirPort Extreme. It's rock solid. Been using it over a year and it hasn't dropped the connection even once. Super easy setup too.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

braven said:


> We use the Apple AirPort Extreme. It's rock solid.


+1

I use its big brother the Time Capsule which has an included harddrive for backups, but it is also rock solid. I have extended my wireless by adding 2 Airport Expresses. There is not a place in my house or around it you don't have rock solid signal.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

braven said:


> We use the Apple AirPort Extreme. It's rock solid. Been using it over a year and it hasn't dropped the connection even once. Super easy setup too.


+2
I had used Linksys, Netgear and a couple of others, but couldn't get a strong signal in the back of our house. But I noticed I could receive my neighbor's WiFi throughout my entire house (and they are about 40' away). They use AirPort Extreme, so I got one. Works great, strong signal, easy to set up and reliable. Haven't had to do anything to it since I set it up (about two years ago).


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

+2

Apple's Airport Extreme is all I've used for many years, well that and some Airport Expresses too. Nothing simpler to configure and then they 'just work' unobtrusively.

If you decide to go that route, go to Apple's online store and go to the bottom, left side of the page and pick the 'special deals'. That will get you to some refurbs and with Apple, all refurbished equipment has the new warranty. You can save a few bucks that way.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One nice thing about Apple's is that they way they handle a feature that is required to be there and enabled by default doesn't invalidate the WPA2 encryption key.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm on my 3rd year with a D-Link DIR-655 Gigabit wireless router that has been flawless since the day I bought it. There is a newer model out there now.

My previous unit was another D-Link. Other than the marginal documentation you get with their units....they are rock solid IMHO and full-featured.

During the time I was about to get the newer DIR-655...I examined (and tried) 3 different Linksys routers. 

I can't begin to describe the numerous hours of pain of working with those. I have 3 current friends with them, and 2 are bailing on that brand. I'm a big Cisco fan...so I'm a bit dismayed to hear all the problems with Linksys routers since Cisco bought them.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm on my 3rd year with a D-Link DIR-655 Gigabit wireless router that has been flawless since the day I bought it. There is a newer model out there now.
> 
> My previous unit was another D-Link. Other than the marginal documentation you get with their units....they are rock solid IMHO and full-featured.
> 
> ...


Like I mentioned though, you have to ditch the Linksys firmware and go with DD-WRT. Extremely stable, well designed, and many features.

- Merg


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Like I mentioned though, you have to ditch the Linksys firmware and go with DD-WRT. Extremely stable, well designed, and many features.
> 
> - Merg


Cisco ought to just buy DD-WRT and use it on their routers. They would become #1 in a hurry.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I bought 2 Linksys E1200 refurbs in the past month for both my son and son-in-law. Paid $20 shipped for one and $10 + shipping for the other. They're simple single band, 2.4ghz, 300 mbps, N routers.

They both work like a charm with the stock Cisco software. Between both households, there are 2 Windows 7 laptops, one MacBook Pro, 2 work Blackberries, 4 iPhones and 2 iPads. All devices are very happy, ATM.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Always had Buffalo. Never an issue.

http://www.buffalotech.com/


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

zkc16 said:


> Hardware fails, and at one time or another, I've had issues with Linksys, D-Link, and Netgear routers. That said, by a very far margin, I've had the fewest issues with Netgear, which are the routers I use at home (all Cisco at work).


I'm in this camp, though no Ciscos at work. (No work!)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> Cisco ought to just buy DD-WRT and use it on their routers. They would become #1 in a hurry.


Word on the street is that Cisco simply hasn't invested much in the Linksys products themselves in terms of development. That happens sometimes when one company buys another. They need to do something to improve the Linksys reputation at this point - maybe that would help.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The other word on the street is that Cisco hired Barclay's to shop Linksys around to find a buyer.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

+4

Switched from Netgear to an Airport Extreme about a year ago. Has worked flawlessly ever since. I used to get occasional WiFi drops with the Netgear. Added another wired Airport Extreme to extend a good 5G signal to the other end of the house. Very happy so far, set-up was quite easy.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm using an intellenet access point now.. uverse unit still doing all routing..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> The other word on the street is that Cisco hired Barclay's to shop Linksys around to find a buyer.


That makes more sense based upon all the other reports then...


----------

